# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Small Error: Table Joins, a must

## Wallbrownf

http://www.sqlcourse2.com/joins.html

Search for: "cusomer_number"

----------


## Steve R Jones

I've asked the editorial team to make the correction. Thanks.

----------

